# Hpc mode



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I Was looking around my bios and I found an option for the high performance computing mode and it was disabled. I was wondering what it is and what it will do? Any response is helpful as I didn't find anything on google.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't find any direct info on HPC Mode but it appears to be an app to prevent the CPU from dropping below a certain level when that mode is activated?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Wouldn't cool n quiet (disabled) do the same thing? My fx 6100 fluctuates between 1400 and 3900 with cool n quiet enabled it's the same without. And with hpc it's seems to be the same but I'm not sure how to check accurately. I use CPU z. Any other program I should use?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

i just found this Flagship Mainboards for Bulldozer from Asus, Gigabyte and MSI. Page 3 - X-bit labs


----------

